# Advice needed



## ggshankar (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am Shankar from India and I have done my B.E. in Computer Science & Engineering, M.S. in Quality Management and have 15 years of experience in IT Industry. 

I am planning to applying for migration to UK, But need to understand the chances before going forward on it. Can someone please help in this regard.

Thanks for all the help in anticipation.


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

ggshankar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Shankar from India and I have done my B.E. in Computer Science & Engineering, M.S. in Quality Management and have 15 years of experience in IT Industry.
> 
> ...


We are in south africa not uk.


----------



## ggshankar (Aug 12, 2014)

*Thanks for the correction*

Oops, i am sorry and Thanks for correcting me. Can you help me in understanding the process to migrate to SA please?


----------



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

ggshankar said:


> Oops, i am sorry and Thanks for correcting me. Can you help me in understanding the process to migrate to SA please?



Department of Home Affairs - HOME


----------

